# GTO turbochargers



## baaadgoat (Jul 25, 2007)

I have a 04 M6 need help with a turbocharger or supercharger, What do you guys recommended ? They are telling me if i plan to go with a T/S i have to work the internals of my engine, but all i wanna boost is 8psi, i looking into the STS rear-mounted turbo. Or should i go with something like a pro-charger kit ? Need help. Planning to do either one this month. 

Thanks....


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

What do you want from it? road racing? mean street car? drag strip? auto-x?


----------



## BMC Performance (Jul 22, 2008)

It depends what your plans are for the car, how you will use it and what you want to get out of it. You have a couple of options for going forced induction, but they all have different benefits and characteristics so knowing your goals is key to helping with the right kit.


----------



## baaadgoat (Jul 25, 2007)

Well i know what i [email protected] 575 to 600 to the wheels. Tri-Power to answer your queston, this is a street car, daily driver. So what do you guys recommend? I heard a supercharged kit would be nice. But i am really into a turbo kit. which in the long run i know i need to upgrapde my engine components.


----------

